# new, need expert help



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

hey guys, my name's daniel and i own a 2000 Toyota Celica GT-S... nice car but not the fastest thing out there... anyway i need to get specific details on the 1998 240SX.... This is what i would need to know

*How Hard is it to do a Silvia Conversion?
*What is included in the Silvia Conversion?
*Are there any turbos out there? if so what would the power increase be
*Are There Any Engine Swaps? if so what would the power increase be?
*Would it be difficult to get my hands on parts?
*Would i have to order from Japan or can i Purchase them here in the US
*How reliable is a 240sx once it's heavily modified? does the car have potential?
*and most important of all, how much do you think all this would cost me? rough estimate?


I'm sorry for all these questions but i really gotta learn it somewhere, and it's very important for me... i would appreciate any input, thank you very much


-D-


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

*How Hard is it to do a Silvia Conversion?--would not be very hard, but might need some custom work, i havent seen anybody do a rear conversion though, if you would try it would require a lot of custom work
*What is included in the Silvia Conversion?--for the front end, you would need fenders, lights, hood, and front bumper, i dont know if you would need new light brackets though
*Are There Any Engine Swaps? if so what would the power increase be?--the basic engine swap is the sr20det
*Would it be difficult to get my hands on parts?--shouldnt be that hard
*Would i have to order from Japan or can i Purchase them here in the US--try after dark tuning i hear they are reliable
*How reliable is a 240sx once it's heavily modified? does the car have potential?--good car, this forum will probably be alittle biased, 240 is the best
*and most important of all, how much do you think all this would cost me? rough estimate?--it all depends on where you order from

hope i helped somewhat, im at school now so i dont have access to most sites to give you a better answer on prices


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

hey thanks a lot bro i really appreciate.... very good info, thanks again man


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

to comment on your Silvia conversion question. 

the only time you would ever need to a Silvia rear end conversion is on the '89-'93 240SX FB/HBs. because those year/model 240SXs are basically the JDM 180SXs. on any other 240SX (USDM S13 240SX Coupe, S14, and S14A) they all have Silvia rear ends, but you'll just need to change the S13 240SX Coupe front end to a Silvia front.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

yea, i've wondered about that... i noticed it when i was looking at pics and stuff... thanks bro


----------

